# senokot is giving me cramps



## cleung (Feb 14, 2009)

I do not know what is about this laxative called senokot. My parents, friends at work, the doctor all recommended me to take this laxative. They said this is all natural, safe and effective. On of my friend also told me this is what the doctor prescribe to his dad for liver cancer before he passed away. This thing does not work for me at all. Worse off, it is cramping me up for two days now. I am just hoping the cramp is going to go away by tomorrow when i need to go to work!


----------



## ag11 (Feb 1, 2011)

cleung said:


> I do not know what is about this laxative called senokot. My parents, friends at work, the doctor all recommended me to take this laxative. They said this is all natural, safe and effective. On of my friend also told me this is what the doctor prescribe to his dad for liver cancer before he passed away. This thing does not work for me at all. Worse off, it is cramping me up for two days now. I am just hoping the cramp is going to go away by tomorrow when i need to go to work!


Do NOT take Senokot. Believe me. I was on it for over a month (on an incompetent doctor's orders) and have never felt worse in my life. When I saw the family practitioner I have now, he said he would NEVER prescribe Senokot to someone with IBS-C. It is a stimulant, which can not only give you all of the horrible side effects, but actually make your condition worse. If you need a laxative that is "natural," take milk of magnesia.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

If you don't need a stimulant laxative, Miralax might be a better choice - it draws water into the bowel making it easier when you do go to the toilet. If you need a stimulant laxative, do they prescribe sodium picosulphate in the States? I've been on it for over a year, at first it can cause mild cramping but this eases as your body gets used to it. It has a dual action by stimulating the bowel and the rectum, so you feel like you need to go, if this is your problem. It says on the bottle that it shouldn't be used everyday but I know lots of people who are prescribed to use it on a daily basis. The only problem is your stool is still hard it will still be painful to go, so keep up the fruit, veggies and prune juice!


----------



## ag11 (Feb 1, 2011)

em_t said:


> If you don't need a stimulant laxative, Miralax might be a better choice - it draws water into the bowel making it easier when you do go to the toilet. If you need a stimulant laxative, do they prescribe sodium picosulphate in the States? I've been on it for over a year, at first it can cause mild cramping but this eases as your body gets used to it. It has a dual action by stimulating the bowel and the rectum, so you feel like you need to go, if this is your problem. It says on the bottle that it shouldn't be used everyday but I know lots of people who are prescribed to use it on a daily basis. The only problem is your stool is still hard it will still be painful to go, so keep up the fruit, veggies and prune juice!


Miralax is the best thing ever.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I have had the same experience with senna-based laxatives. Lots of painful cramping, but not always effective to produce a bowel movement. I use dulcolax. It seems stronger than senokot and always produces results. I get a lot less cramping with dulcolax, too. I have learned over the years that one of the secrets to success with stimulant laxatives is to make sure that you take a large enought dose.


----------

